# Phin and his friend



## Hahenry22 (Sep 27, 2012)

I came home at lunch today and found my Persian cat, Phin, hanging out with my female crowntail, Teensy. He kept putting his flat face right on the tank and she would swim up to it. So cute!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Funny and adorible.


----------

